# 1990 speedometer spiking problem



## sprtscrlver (Aug 12, 2005)

My 1990 Maxima has this problem where about 60%-75% of the time the speedometer will spike all the way to the max reading. The needle won’t come back down until the car is COMPLETLEY stopped. After you begin to move again the needle will sometimes go up and down up and down until it reaches the max reading. It will do this at the speed that the car travels right after you let loose of the brake pedal but after you gain speed past about 3mph the needle is at max. It is like it will go through spouts of extra sensitivity. I was wondering if anyone has even heard of a car doing this. The odometer also goes out every once in a while but not very often. Any help would be great! thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's either the speed sensor or the speedometer (gauge) itself. both parts are known to wear out on these cars...


----------



## sprtscrlver (Aug 12, 2005)

do you know which one it may be and about how much they are to replace?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Speed sensor isn't too expensive. Speedo you can probably find cheap in a junkyard, but it won't be cheap directly from Nissan.

You really can't tell which one of the two it is. I'd do the speed sensor first because it's much easier.


----------



## danothebull (May 18, 2006)

would the speed sensor be on the right side of the tranny near the fire wall close to the engine? my book showes one but it dont look right for my 93 maxima. that one i am looking at also goes virtically in to the tranny.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

danothebull said:


> would the speed sensor be on the right side of the tranny near the fire wall close to the engine? my book showes one but it dont look right for my 93 maxima. that one i am looking at also goes virtically in to the tranny.



This is a 94 auto speed sensor location


----------



## Gunit (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys I have the same problem on my 90 Max along with a couple other ones that are touch and go. Example, blower motor works whenever it feels like it. Digital clock 
kicks on about once a month. It's my 1st Nissan and I think they are great regardless
of the little things as long as we are getting from A to B.. Thanks as always for your knowledge.


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

My Speedo meter doesnt work 75% of the time,do you think its the same problem with the sensor, or i jus need a new one


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

topj said:


> My Speedo meter doesnt work 75% of the time,do you think its the same problem with the sensor, or i jus need a new one



It's kinda tricky to diagnoes which one it actually is.....I would try junkyard parts to save $$$,try to get the lowest mileage parts you can find...


----------

